

Blitab: World's first tactile tablet is 'iPad for the blind' - doczoidberg
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/blitab-worlds-first-tactile-tablet-ipad-blind-1508042

======
jareds
As a blind programmer I would grab one of these if I could. I don't use
braille much when programming because of the one line limitation. I now use it
for looking at complex expressions but something like this could make a big
difference with being able to view indentation for if statements and loops.

